# Finally in MELBOURNE guys..



## prashanthulavale (Jan 20, 2012)

HEllo frnds/ fellow forum members,

I am a civil engineer from india and have arrived melbourne on 06th MAY13 on a PR visa. 

Thank you all (specially anj1976 & appubabu) for your help and for making this such a wonderful forum for migrants to australia. i have been thoroughly benefited by this forum. And now its time for me to give it back (knowledge and Information) to aspiring migrants.....

Guys if u have any questions i am always here to answer !!!!!!!!!!

Just finished registration for...
>> medicare
>> Tax File no.
>> Bank Account no. 
>> and booked driving classes too.. 
>> found a nice sharing accomodation in the sunshine area..
>> and almost there with a new job in my field


WHAT more can u expect in 16 days of landing...  hehehehehe....



PRASHANT


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

All the best Prashant


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

All the best


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

prashanthulavale said:


> HEllo frnds/ fellow forum members,
> 
> I am a civil engineer from india and have arrived melbourne on 06th MAY13 on a PR visa.
> 
> ...


:clap2: all the best. Will see you soon mate!


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

prashanthulavale said:


> HEllo frnds/ fellow forum members,
> 
> I am a civil engineer from india and have arrived melbourne on 06th MAY13 on a PR visa.
> 
> ...


:clap2:


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Wow Prasant I hope I can make my move as smooth as yours!!! Can I ask how did arrange your fiances? I mean did transfer or take cash? What about opening a bank account? Is there something I can pre arrange before I leave? I'm planning a September move to Melbourne. Thanks Anjali


----------



## prashanthulavale (Jan 20, 2012)

hi anjali, 
u can open NAB account online before landing in australia..... i took 2500$ cash and remaining on travellers debit card...which is available at any money exchange agent in india...
good luck... 
prashant


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey Prashant.. good going!

You did not transfer the money directly to your NAB account from Indian account?


----------



## prashanthulavale (Jan 20, 2012)

hi superm, 
it takes time (4-5 working days) to receive NAB debit card and pin after landing... also i wanted to be on safer side as it was the first time ... thts why i took travellers card..
prashant


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

prashanthulavale said:


> hi superm,
> it takes time (4-5 working days) to receive NAB debit card and pin after landing... also i wanted to be on safer side as it was the first time ... thts why i took travellers card..
> prashant


I agree. You can surely open a NAB account from offshore but it does not give you the authority to debit any amount until your account gets activated. Traveller's card is the best option for first timers. One carry some amount in this card and remaining could be deposited to your NAB account later whenever it's activated.

I am going this way


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> I agree. You can surely open a NAB account from offshore but it does not give you the authority to debit any amount until your account gets activated. Traveller's card is the best option for first timers. One carry some amount in this card and remaining could be deposited to your NAB account later whenever it's activated.
> 
> I am going this way


yup - I will be transferring the money to NAB and carrying some cash! I have some place I can crash to so I would not be needing to take out cash that soon.
Also - I heard that they have the cards ready when you go to activate the account. or not?
I will mail NAB to confirm this!


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

Also - I heard that they have the cards ready when you go to activate the account. or not?
I've also heard of it. Not sure though. would you mind sharing their reply with me? 

Thanks.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> Also - I heard that they have the cards ready when you go to activate the account. or not?
> I've also heard of it. Not sure though. would you mind sharing their reply with me?
> 
> Thanks.


Sure would do!


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your experience mate. How is the market for civil engineers in Australia? I am hoping to make it t Sydney next year.


----------



## jn1982 (Nov 27, 2012)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> Also - I heard that they have the cards ready when you go to activate the account. or not?
> I've also heard of it. Not sure though. would you mind sharing their reply with me?
> 
> Thanks.


We activated our account at a local NAB office and they mailed us the card; we got it in a days time.


----------



## prashanthulavale (Jan 20, 2012)

hi friends,

>>NAB does not have atm cards ready on arrival... so they generally take 3-4 days to dispatch cards and pins.. mine took almost 4 days.. 

>> job market for civil engineers is very good in OZ overall.... but the main factor is " LOCAL EXPERIENCE ". Recruiters and consultants use this as a barrier to say "no". But if one is confident and willing to step back a bit on job position there are lot of options.

thanks
Prashant


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

prashanthulavale said:


> hi friends,
> 
> >>NAB does not have atm cards ready on arrival... so they generally take 3-4 days to dispatch cards and pins.. mine took almost 4 days..
> 
> ...


when you say step back a bit , how much that bit measures???


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

prashanthulavale said:


> >> job market for civil engineers is very good in OZ overall.... but the main factor is " LOCAL EXPERIENCE ". Recruiters and consultants use this as a barrier to say "no". But if one is confident and willing to step back a bit on job position there are lot of options.
> 
> thanks
> Prashant


Thanks for the reply mate. I have no issue in taking junior level positions. What about project/site engineering jobs?


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi Friends,

Arrived Melbourne last week.... hunting jobs in IT system network engineer... 

Need advice for Centrelink and how to get my daughter's admission in school... She is 5.5 years old..

Regards,


----------



## prashanthulavale (Jan 20, 2012)

Google centrelink, call thr customer care.. walkin with ur passport.. Thts it.. it takes 15 min to register... Thy will send u to different consultants.. pretty easy dude.. I can't help u with schools n all buddy.. 
Thnks 
Prashant


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

prashanthulavale said:


> Google centrelink, call thr customer care.. walkin with ur passport.. Thts it.. it takes 15 min to register... Thy will send u to different consultants.. pretty easy dude.. I can't help u with schools n all buddy..
> Thnks
> Prashant


Thanks Mate,

I visited Centrelink, they give me a no. to call. I called that no. then the person guided me to apply a claim online. I have filled online claim about 4 days back. Nothing happened after that no acknowledgement. Is this all or I again need to visit Centrelink. I am in Epping..

Regards,


----------



## prashanthulavale (Jan 20, 2012)

I am not aware of online claims frnd.. I m in sunshine area.. 
Thnks


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

alihasan said:


> Thanks for the reply mate. I have no issue in taking junior level positions. What about project/site engineering jobs?


I am also interested to know about the site engineering jobs.


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

jn1982 said:


> We activated our account at a local NAB office and they mailed us the card; we got it in a days time.


are you in kuwait? where is the local NAB office?


----------



## Bharat M (Jun 7, 2013)

prashanthulavale said:


> HEllo frnds/ fellow forum members,
> 
> I am a civil engineer from india and have arrived melbourne on 06th MAY13 on a PR visa.
> 
> ...


Dear Prashant,

Thanks for your info. I have started the process. I would like to know about the opportunities for Civil Engineers (Specifically Planning & Scheduling role). 

Can you please advise.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Bharat


----------



## prashanthulavale (Jan 20, 2012)

The opportunites in planning are good if u r in primavera... Get ur degree attested by engineers Australia. Also be prepared mentally and financially for initial period of ur stay here.. thanks ...Prashant


----------



## hcelgoog (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Mr.prashanthulavale Im a civil engineer tending to move into Melbourne could you tell me about jobs there and how much the salaries available for 10 year exp.


----------



## Bharat M (Jun 7, 2013)

Dear Prashant,

I have landed in Melbourne 3 days back. Looking for Job in Planning role. It would be helpful if can guide me.

Thanks 
Bharat


----------

